# Rodent block



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

What is the best rodent block I can buy, and where can I get it?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Harlan Teklad is good, I got mine online. Even with shipping it seems economical. Another option I've heard is Oxbow? But I'm not sure if that's blocks or not....


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Harlan Teklad is considered the best most nutritious and balanced lab block out there. It cannot be purchased at stores but must be shipped in. You can order it from Kim's Ark Rescue, or if you are nearer another supplier Kim's Ark will redirect you.

The next best one is considered the Mazuri. I use Mazuri 6F myself (16% protein, but in 50 lb bags), but PetSmart only sells the 2 lb bags of 5663 (23% protein).

Hagen Nutri-block are considered okay.

Oxbow Regal Rat is expensive and some rats just don't like it. Its not a lab block but has kibble in it.

Stay away from Sunseed Critter Cubes, Reggie Rat and _anything_ Kaytee.


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Can someone link me to the harlan teklad purchase point?..I can get on their site, but don't see where to buy online.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

To order direct from HT go to their 'contact us' page, but they only sell in the bulk quanity, I think. Rescues sell small amounts, like Kimsark and many others. Some online store do as well, like the rat shop.


----------



## RatMom (May 23, 2007)

Where in texas are you? Rat association is doing a harlan order next month


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

I live in Houston.


----------



## RatMom (May 23, 2007)

I'll pm you the info


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

Are there different Harlan Teklad rat diets....I typed in a search on their site and it pulled up a few different ones....is there one with a certain amount of fat or protein content?


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes. 
2104 - 14% protein good for older rats 
2018 - 18% protein good for growing rats and older rats
8604 - a lot of people still use but it is 24% protein, and newer research has shown that lower protein levels are better.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Just an argument of semantics, here... 2014 is the maintenance diet - ie, for normal weight ratties who aren't litles anymore who don't need anything special in their diet....


I'm only arguing 'cause you said 'older rats' twice. :lol:


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

Well my rats are about 3 months old....would the 18% be the best....& also....how old are rats when they are "adult" and are done growing?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I believe HT suggests... 8 months... but I think all rats can thrive on the 2014, regardless of age. You could just suppliment some slightly more fatty/protein snakcs with it, if it worries you.


----------

